# Newbie seeking info on Khon Kaen retirement



## dtrdwngs

Hello, I am new to the forum and was hoping to get some information from anyone who knows the Khon Kean area. I am wondering what areas to live in that are quiet and near shopping. I really just want to rent for now just in case I want to move later. I have been to KK once and stayed at a hotel near some bars. It was not recent so I don't recall the name of the hotel but it was near a mall. I went to the temple there and really liked the city. I am retired from the military but not over 50 so info on visa would be nice. I am entitled to education benefits so school is an option. Anyone know about getting a degree there and not speaking much Thai? I am not a fan of motorbikes because of all the accidents but I will end up getting one. Where is a reputable dealer? Thanks in advance for any and all help. For what it's worth, I did a search for KK but didn't come up with much.


----------



## joseph44

dtrdwngs said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and was hoping to get some information from anyone who knows the Khon Kean area. I am wondering what areas to live in that are quiet and near shopping. I really just want to rent for now just in case I want to move later. I have been to KK once and stayed at a hotel near some bars. It was not recent so I don't recall the name of the hotel but it was near a mall. I went to the temple there and really liked the city. I am retired from the military but not over 50 so info on visa would be nice. I am entitled to education benefits so school is an option. Anyone know about getting a degree there and not speaking much Thai? I am not a fan of motorbikes because of all the accidents but I will end up getting one. Where is a reputable dealer? Thanks in advance for any and all help. For what it's worth, I did a search for KK but didn't come up with much.


The fact that you haven't got a reply until now may say enough. 
I know of some foreigners, living in KK, but the number is low.
More popular places are Udon Thani or Korat. 
Advantage of Korat is that it may be seen as a hub for the E-San area. 

KK is as any other medium sized Thai city with malls, bars, housing-estates, universities and future partners. 

Studying for a degree without much knowledge of Thai won't be easy in KK; Bangkok offers more possibilities, but you could enroll for a Thai cooking course, language course, TEFL course or any course as long as the educational institute is qualified by the Thai Ministry of Education; this will give you the possibility to apply for an ED-visa until you reach the age of 50. 

KK has plenty of housing-estates especially between the centre of town and the 'new' Northern ring road.

Motorbikes can be bought at every street corner. Just check out the outlooks of the dealer. Price wise they will be all similar. Take care that you enter Thailand with an international driver license and obtain a Thai license within the validity period of your Intl. DL.

Anyway, Good Luck and I wish you the best decisions.


----------



## johnbirchthai

Khon Kaen University (KKU) has both degree and non-degree international student programs either of which would likely qualify for an 'ED' Visa. Start here:

(www).news.kku.ac(dot)th/eng/news/content/view/111/54/

... loads of short-term rental spots near the campus.


----------

